# Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !



## HD4ever (22. November 2012)

Hallo ! 
Habt ihr schon diese Mitteilung bemerkt ??? 
*Aktuelle Mitteilungen des Landesanglerverbandes 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.*

wenn man sich das durchliest - könnte man ja fast zu dem Schluß kommen das sich der Landesanglerverband vom 

Landesfischereiverband hat mal entweder über den Tisch ziehen lassen oder auch kaufen lassen #c

z.B. :
dass der Abstand der Netze zum Ufer in den 13 Zonen nicht 300 m sondern 200 m betragen soll. 

.
Für bestimmte Bereiche verständigte man sich, dass beim Schleppangeln  ein Abstand zum Ufer von mindestens 1 Seemeile einzuhalten ist.
.
Also mehr Platz für die Fischer - weniger die vom Kleinboot schleppen wollen.
Die großen Trollingboote die zum Lachsangeln weit raus fahren wird das sicher nicht stören - aber denke unzählige Kleinboots-, Schlauchboot-. Kajak- und ggf auch Bellybootangler würde das doch sehr treffen ! 

Habe da mal eine mail hingeschrieben und erhoffe mir weitere Auskunft darüber.
mal sehen ob eine Antwort kommt #c


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Na mich stört eher, daß die Grenze nur 200m  vom Ufer weg sein soll. Dann stehen die roten Fahnen immer noch in den Pfaden der Meerforellen. Und weil es hier ein totales Fangverbot in der Schonzeit gibt, müssen die Fischer gefangene Meerforellen wieder reinwerfen. Auch wenn sie tot sind. So geschehen mit einigen Kilo Mefo nach einer Kontrolle. Einen Tag später fanden Spaziergänger etliche halbverweste Meerforellen in respektablen Größen am Strand von Nienhagen. Es gibt dazu sogar Fotos im Internet. Das ist doch oberpeinlich! Letztens las ich von einem Vorschlag, diese aus Versehen gefangenen Fische an gemeinnützige Einrichtungen zu spenden. #d

Also 300m Abstand wären für die Silbernen vorteilhafter gewesen. Ich frag mich warum der Anglerverband da eingeknickt ist. Vielleicht sitzen auch die falschen Funktionäre im Vorstand#c


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Die spinnen doch. Ich bin zwar kein Schleppfischer, aber das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein? 
Die Fischer stellen teilweise die gesamte Küste zu, von wegen 200m. Und die Schleppangler sollen hinterm Horizont verschwinden? Langsam drehen die doch frei.


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

ja .. .da fragt man sich wer da mit wem was ausklüngelt - die Interessen der eigendlich_zu_vertretenden werden da sehr augenscheinlich mit Füßen getreten ! #d


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Was ist eigentlich Schleppen im Sinne der Fischereiverordnung? Da bin ich gespannt drauf. Wer mit den Blinkern auf Tiefe geht und die erforderlichen Geräte an Bord hat, um den Blinker dort zu halten?

Oder schleppt auch schon, wem unterwegs nur der Blinker aus dem Boot gefallen ist?  Oder wer seinen Gno paddelnd über den Grund schleifen läßt?  Wer will das denn kontrollieren?

Man müßte über Frechbuk eine Gruppe gegen die 200m Grenze und gegen ein Schleppangelverbot gründen. Ich kenne mich da blos zu wenig mit aus.


----------



## Duwi (22. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich würde ja gerne mal das Protokoll dieser Sitzung sehen! 
Aber die Lobby der Fischer wird halt mächtiger gewesen sein, als die der Angler. Frag mich gerade, ob dabei für nächstes Jahr auch noch zufällig ne Beitragserhöhung der Ostsee-Jahreskarte ausgehandelt wurde...

Ich bin jedenfalls wieder einmal froh, nicht dem LAV anzugehören...Interessenvertretung sieht anders aus!!!


----------



## hesi01 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

viele Köche verderben den Brei (das Angeln) 
Ganz schön eigenartig was man da ständig neues liest, über den einen oder anderen Anglerverband.
man bin ich froh das ich keinen Verband oder noch schlimmer Verein angehöre


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Auch wenn ich weder einem Verband, noch einem Verein angehöre ... schlimmer noch, ich bin weder aus MV noch gedenke ich da in absehbarer Zeit zu angeln ... habe ich die Landesregierung MV und den LAV.Mv.e.V. angeschrieben und um die Beantwortung einiger Fragen gebeten.

Ich denke das sollten noch viel mehr tun.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Schallmann,
> 
> ich bin Betreiber eines Internetforums in dem sich Kajakangler organisiert haben.
> Ein großer Teil der 430 Mitglieder angelt oft und gerne an der Küste Meklenburg Vorpommerns !
> ...



Eine Lesebestätigung habe ich schon bekommen.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich denke es wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich noch der ein oder andere zu einem Schreiben hinreißen lassen würde !


----------



## belle-hro (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Das Thema hatten wir vor ca. 2 Jahren schon: guckste hier dort hab ich grad wieder hochgeholt.

Habe dieses Thema bereits auf unserer erweiterten Kreisvorstandssitzung Rostock letzte Woche bereits angesprochen.

Ich hetze jetzt unseren Kreisvorsitzenden auf Görslow |rolleyes

Bis zur geplanten Änderung der KüFVO vergeht noch Zeit, erstmal soll das Landesfischereigesetz noch durch den Landtag. Natürlich sollte man jetzt schon hinterher sein.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Klemmt euch hinter *jeden* Landtagsabgeordneten!


----------



## mathei (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Ich hetze jetzt unseren Kreisvorsitzenden auf Görslow |rolleyes
> 
> Bis zur geplanten Änderung der KüFVO vergeht noch Zeit, erstmal soll das Landesfischereigesetz noch durch den Landtag. Natürlich sollte man jetzt schon hinterher sein.


 
keine sorge den hetze ich auch. der fred ist quasi mein nachbar


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hey Mario, #h

dein Engagement ist vorbildlich und beispielgebend. #6

Ich bin der Meinung, daß das Interesse der "Küsten-Angler" nicht nur dem LAV-MV völlig egal ist. #d  Die paar verkauften Küstenkarten ( je 20 €) spielen dort nicht wirklich eine Rolle. Und die Lachstroller interessiert das ganze Gezedere ohnehin nicht. 
Aber noch ist es ja nicht beschlossen. Bleibt zu hoffen, daß wenigstens im Landtag Vertreter sitzen, denen die heimische Bevölkerung nicht gänzlich egal ist. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## HD4ever (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

auf meine mail ha ich zumindest die Tage bisher kein feedback bekommen ...
würde mich nicht wundern wenn es auch weiterhin so bleibt |bigeyes


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich hatte dem LAV MV e.V. ,beziehungsweise dessen Referenten für Angeln, eine Email geschickt, in der ich um die Beantwortung einiger Fragen gebeten habe:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Schallmann,
> 
> ich bin Betreiber eines Internetforums in dem sich Kajakangler organisiert haben.
> Ein großer Teil der 430 Mitglieder angelt oft und gerne an der Küste Meklenburg Vorpommerns !
> ...



Heute bekam ich eine "Antwort" vom LAV-MV.
Diese ist so ausweichend und schwammig gehalten das sie die Bezeichnung "Antwort" kaum verdient.
Ich gebe den Inhalt mal in meinen Worten wieder :
(als Zitat nur um es optisch besser abzugrenzen )



> _
> Der LAV-MV hat sich die  Änderungen in der Küstenfischereiverordnung nicht einfallen lassen, sondern das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz.
> 
> Zu diesen Änderungen hat es eine Vorabstimmung mit Kompromisslösung im Landesfischereiverband M-V e.V. gegeben.
> ...



Da ich von diese Mail doch etwas enttäuscht bin habe ich mich zu einem weiteren Schreiben hinreißen lassen :



> Sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,
> 
> danke für ihre Antwort !
> 
> ...


Ich ärgere mich vor allem das auf keine der vorherigen Fragen geantwortet wurde.
Denn dieses wäre für den LAV möglich.
Das er dann am Ende keinen Einfluss mehr darauf hat was im Gesetz steht ist klar.
Mich ärgert nur das jetzt alles auf die Regierung-MV abgewälzt wird.
Sollten die Bekannten Einschränkungen die Kompromissvorschläge  des LAV sein, so sollten sie ja in der Lage sein wenigstens diese zu begründen. 
Und in dem Fall würde ich schon gerne wissen wie die Ursprüngliche Fassung ausgesehen hat.

Mir drängt sich jedenfalls der Verdacht auf das das was jetzt vorgeschlagen wurde schon von Anfang an geplant war, und der LAV dieses mehr oder weniger kampflos abgenickt hat.


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Was mich etwas verwundert ist das anscheinend sehr wenige aus dem Plz-Bereich 1 eine Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben scheinen !

Ich komme nicht aus MV, und ich werde wohl auch nie da angeln, da ich die Insel Fehmarn vor meiner Haustür habe, aber trotzdem finde ich das man sich dagegen einsetzen sollte. 
Scheint aber nur meine Meinung zu sein.

Auch im Hinblick auf den Tourismus sollte man sich dagegen einsetzen !
Ich habe jetzt schon einige gesprochen die regelmäßig in MV angeln, und die diesem Bundesland dann den Rücken kehren werden !
Zitat: "SH und DK sind auch nicht viel weiter weg !"


----------



## HD4ever (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

FYI : 
Hier mit copy & paste die Antwort auf meine Fragen :

[edit by Thomas9904: Copyright, kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte/Briefe/Mails etc.. Entweder sinngemäß zitieren (nicht im Wortlaut!!) oder das Dokument irgendwo anders hochladen und verlinken.
Danke]


----------



## ohneLizenz (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

moin

darf ich auf mueritzsee dann nicht mehr schleppen ?

traurig


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Das betrifft die Küste und keinen Binnensee.


----------



## serious (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Was mich etwas verwundert ist das anscheinend sehr wenige aus dem Plz-Bereich 1 eine Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben scheinen !
> 
> Ich komme nicht aus MV, und ich werde wohl auch nie da angeln, da ich die Insel Fehmarn vor meiner Haustür habe, aber trotzdem finde ich das man sich dagegen einsetzen sollte.
> Scheint aber nur meine Meinung zu sein.
> ...


 
Ich komme auch nicht aus MV, fische aber dort regelmäßig an der Küste und habe ein großes Interesse, dass eine Überregulierung verhindert wird. In diesem Sinne habe ich die Landesregierung und auch den LAV angeschrieben und mich u. a. gegen Netze in nur 200 m Entfernung zum Ufer in bestimmten Bereichen und das Schleppangelverbot innerhalb einer 1 sm vom Ufer gewehrt. Das sollten noch viel mehr Gleichgesinnte tun, wenn man überhaupt etwas erreichen will. Resignieren und schimpfen wäre im Ergebnis wie zustimmen. Also: Auf geht´s. Nehmt Eure Interessen in die Hand und schreibt, schreibt... 

Gruß Udo


----------



## nwm79mefo (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Moin moin,
ich bin zwar nicht so der Schleppangler, aber das mit die Netze ging mir schon ewig auf´n S...k. Und wenn die jetztnoch dichter gestellt werden... werde mich denn auch beim LAV mal melden;+
bestimmt werden die Netze dann auch öfter geplündert/zerstört.#6 Wie kann man nur so gierig sein.


----------



## mathei (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



serious schrieb:


> Resignieren und schimpfen wäre im Ergebnis wie zustimmen. Also: Auf geht´s. Nehmt Eure Interessen in die Hand und schreibt, schreibt...
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
ist in arbeit


----------



## mathei (27. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



nwm79mefo schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich bin zwar nicht so der Schleppangler, aber das mit die Netze ging mir schon ewig auf´n S...k. Und wenn die jetztnoch dichter gestellt werden... werde mich denn auch beim LAV mal melden;+
> bestimmt werden die Netze dann auch öfter geplündert/zerstört.#6 Wie kann man nur so gierig sein.


kannst auch gleich machen. netze stehen dicht und eng. und die geschonte mefo muss tot über bord geworfen werden.


----------



## seekatzehorst (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

moin alle zusammen!
wie kann man schreiben wir sitzen alle in ein boot.|evil:
dieses thema hat mich zu weißglut gebracht.und die meisten die mich kennen wissen das ich nicht gut auf den lav zu spechen bin|bla:.obwoll ich sie immer unterstützt habe.das thema der trollingangler liegt schon weiter zurück.als ich das erste trolling event 2010 in warnemünde organisierte.und leider ausfallen muste aus organisatorischen gründen.
aber was dann durch die presse ging hat mir dann doch die beine weggehauen.dass treffen sollte eigentlich stattfinden für einen guten zweck-geld vom startgeld was ubrig bleibt sollte der lav bekommen für die jugendarbeit die peter rino jedes jahr mit den jugendlichen durchführt.
und nun der auszug aus der presse; oz. von achim treder.und der nn.
angelverein übt heftige kretik an geplanten trolling-festival.
das für nachste jahr geplante 1.warnemünder trolling-festival unter der anglern nicht unumstritten.,,wir distanzieren uns als vorstand von dieser veranstalltung",erklärte uwe götze,vorsitzende des warnemünder angelverein.,gegenüber der ostseezeitung.,,und auch privat möchte ich mit dieser art von angelei nicht in verbindung gebracht werden."götze vertritt den standpunkt.,,das wir uns auf traditionelle angelmethoden konzentrieren sollten und den wenigen fisch, der noch da ist, nicht durch 
immer radikalere fangmetohden ausgerottet sollten."
inzwischen wurde bekannt,dass auch aus dem landesangelverband kritik an den vorhaben kommt.
das war hier nur ein kurzer auszug aus der ,,ostseezeitung".
ich denke wir sollten wieder unsere alten babus ruten raushollen und dem lav übergeben mit flot und einfachen fischhaken.

nun der auszug aus der zeitung,, neuste nachrichten"
schlepp -angelei auserhalb küstennähe
als mordenes,,raubfischerei"bezeichnet der warnemünder fischer ingo pinnow die schlepp-angellei,bei der das angelgeschirr hinter einem schnell fahrend boot her gezogen wird.deshalb hält er von der idee einiger angler, im frühjahr 2010 ein warnemünder trolling-festival zu organiesieren,überhaupt nichts.
garantiert verlieren die angler dabei etliche blinker,die wir dann in unsere
netzen haben. das widerum bedeutet für uns eine enorme verletzunggefahr,wenn wir mit unseren netzen hantieren",sagt der 41-jährige.sollte so ein festival für angler statt finden.dann müsste das wenigsten drei seemeilen vor der küste passieren,so das die blinker nicht in die stellnetze des fischers gelangen können.,,gegenseitige rücksicht ist hier gefragt",sagt pinnow.

hier sieht man ganz deutlich wer mit wem in einen boot sitzt.
und wer hat jahrelang in den 60iger und 70-iger jahren fischraub betrieben.,, doch nicht wir angler."heute fährt ein fischer raus zum schleppen auf dorsch und stellt dabei noch drei bis 5km netze.frage wer hat hat hier die besere technik.sicherlich hat sich die angelindustrie was einfallen lassen um auch den anglern an den fisch zu bringen.doch die jungs sind jeden tag draussen und fischen.wir dagegen nur am wochende und wenn überhaupt ,,das wetter" es zulässt.ausnahme, unsere rentner.
ich will hier nicht die fischer anprangern sie gehören zum maritimen leben an unsere küste.aber meine freunde sind sie nicht.dafür haben sie einfach zuviel raubbau betrieben und tun es immer noch.und die eu unterstützt das auch noch.

petri euer horst der trollingangler


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Kann mal jemand bitte die Kontaktdaten vom LV MP posten? Oder verlinken.
Dann können viele einen Brief abschicken
Wär' klasse...


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Dann können wir noch an den Touristenverband schreiben. 
Das wir nicht mehr als Gast kommen, wenn das Gesetz da ist. Auch die würden uns helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

LAV M/V:
*Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg- Vorpommern e.V.*
        	Siedlung 18 a
            19065 Görslow
    		Tel.: +49 3860 56030
	  	  	Fax: +49 3860 560329
www.lav-mv.de
lav-mv@t-online.de


----------



## Angler9999 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

danke für posten,

Nettes Schreiben geht am WE raus.


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Tschuldigung aber ich muß mal ganz blöd fragen ob es vorher überhaupt ne Regelung gab über den Abstand von Stellnetzen zur Küste in MV? Auf Rügen sieht es jedenfalls immer so aus das die Fischer ihre Netze 30m neben einen reinschmeißen.Dann wäre ein 200m Abstand ja schon mal nen Fortschritt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



lammi schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber ich muß mal ganz blöd fragen ob es vorher überhaupt ne Regelung gab über den Abstand von Stellnetzen zur Küste in MV? Auf Rügen sieht es jedenfalls immer so aus das die Fischer ihre Netze 30m neben einen reinschmeißen.Dann wäre ein 200m Abstand ja schon mal nen Fortschritt.



mit sicherheit wird es da ne regelung gegeben haben,kenn den abstand aber auch nicht.
und wenn du schon 170m reingewatet bist, dann passt das doch mit den 30 m|supergri


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

dann zeig mir mal ne Stelle auf Rügen wo ich 170m reinwaten kann.Ich glaube dazu sagt man denn Seebrücke|kopfkrat.Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal alles durchgeblättert und nichts gefunden was den Abstand regelt,aber kann ja auch was übersehen haben.Mich kotzt es nämlich auch immer an wenn man im Wasser steht und dann kommen sie angetuckert und stellen links und rechts alles voll.:r


----------



## spöket308 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

@ lammi,

das wäre auch meine Frage. Ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung, dass entlang Rügens Ostküste die Netze bis ins knöcheltiefe Wasser gestellt werden und das in einer Menge...man kann fast von einem Netz zum anderen werfen:r.
Und wer dann auf der ersten Sandbank entlangwatet muss über die Netze drübersteigen. Seitdem hab ich immer ein Messer griffbereit, falls man mal hängen bleibt!!!
Da gilt bestimmt wieder irgendeine Sonderregelung.
Mein Beschwerdeschreiben ist abgeschickt!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

war auch nicht so ernst gemeint 
bei mir in der lübecker bucht:
wenn mal alles zusammen kommt, wasserstand und windrichtung passt 
lag schon die zweite sandbank im trockenen, dann gehts


----------



## lammi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Bei euch in SH ist meiner Meinung nach ja auch alles schon länger geregelt,bei uns wohl nicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wir versuchen gerade eine Unterschriftenaktion zu starten, in der darum gebeten wird die muskelgetriebenen Fahrzeuge (Bellyboat und Kayak) aus der 1sm-Regelung auszunehmen.

Nach einem Telefonat mit dem zuständigen Ministerium wurde mitgeteilt das Änderungen einzig über den LAV-MV eingebracht werden könnten !

Also sollten Unterschriftenlisten oder auch andere Scheiben unbedingt an den LAV gehen.

Das Ministerium hat vom LAV zur Novellierung der KüFVO eine Vorabstellungnahme haben wollen. 
Diese hat der LAV abgegeben, indem er Schleppangeln so definiert hat, daß das Angeln vom aktiv angetriebenen Boot (Motorboot, Segelboot und mit Muskelkraft angetriebene Wasserfahrzeuge) als Schleppangeln gilt. Ein Angeln vom nicht aktiv angetriebenem Boot wird als Driftfischen definiert.

Leider ist auf die BB´s und Kayaks da keine Rücksicht genommen worden.
Ein Abstand von 1sm zum Ufer ist allein aus Sicherheitsaspekten kaum hinnehmbar.
Störungen von Vögeln, oder das beschädigen von Netzen ist kaum zu erwarten.
Zumal wesentlich feiner gefischt wird.

Sollte die Aktion Gestalt annehmen melde ich mich ...


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Ich hoffe das uns auch die Watangler und die Jungs mit den Trollingbooten unterstützen !?

Kajaks und BB´s kommen den Watanglern ja kaum in die Quere.
Und die Trollingboote sind durch die 1sm-Regel ja kaum betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Da sieht man wieder einmal mehr, wie weit weg von der Praxis die in den Verbänden sieht.

Finde die Aktion klasse, Mario, vielleicht schafft ihr was zu bewegen..

Du kannst gerne was zusammenschreiben, wenn du das bis zum Wochenende schaffst, bring ich das mit ins Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Wir sind noch im Schriftwechsel mit dem LAV und dem Ministerium um erst mal zu klären wie der Weg aussehen muss den wir gehen...

Zum Wochenende schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe das wir einige Stimmen zusammen bekommen.
Auch von Anglern die es nicht direkt betrifft.

Klar ist das es zu Einschränkungen kommen wird !
Jetzt muss man eben versuchen diese so gering wie möglich zu halten.
Der Regelung mit der 1sm wird sich kaum ganz streichen lassen, da es da um "höhere Ziele" geht. 
Man kann jetzt nur versuchen die BB´s und Kajaks aus dieser "Sippenhaft" zu nehmen, da sie die Umwelteinschränkungen die vermieden werden sollen nicht verursachen.
Wir stören weder durch Lärm noch durch Wellenbildung. Wir verlieren weder Öl noch Benzin, noch beschädigen oder zerstören wir das Fanggerät der Fischer.
Wir angeln mit relativ leichtem Geschirr, meist nur mit ein oder zwei Ruten und sind so beweglich das wir Netzen mit Leichtigkeit ausweichen können.

Die 1sm-Regel würde für uns entweder einem generellen Schleppangelverbot gleich kommen, oder und wirklich so weit auf die offene See vertreiben das es kaum noch zu verantworten wäre ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Meld Dich halt, wenn ihr soweit seid, wir kriegen da schon was hin, um das bekannt zu machen..
PN oder Mail...


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall auch unterschreiben!!! 

Eine Mail an den LAV ist auch raus!!

Mal sehen, ob genügend mitmachen, damit wir was bewegen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Zu einer Unterschrift sollte es doch wohl bei den meisten Anglern und auch nichtangelnden Bekannten reichen.#6


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu einer Unterschrift sollte es doch wohl bei den meisten Anglern und auch nichtangelnden Bekannten reichen.#6




Und zu einer Briefmarke !?
Weil wir ansonsten nicht wissen wie wir die Listen zusammentragen sollen.

Oder habt ihr Ideen ?

Am besten wird es auch sein sie erst mal an einer Stelle zu sammeln und dann gebündelt abzugeben.
Ich denke das macht mehr Eindruck .


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Hier mal der erste Entwurf (noch nicht benutzen !) :


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

in Angelgeschäften auslegen;
oder ausgefüllt an Dein Adresse schicken lassen zum sammeln
Gruß A.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

@ Mod´s : Ist es möglich dieses Thema zu duplizieren und auch unter "Meerforellen- und Bellyboat" einzustellen ?

Mir ist aufgefallen das sich da doch ein Haufen Leute herumtreibt der in "Plz 1" nicht zu lesen scheint.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Es ist wieder ein Trauerspiel, das man erst bei dem Verband mit einer Unterschriftenaktion für sein Anliegen als Angler kämpfen muss. Von einer Angellobby hätte ich erwartet, dass die sich von alleine für die Anglerschaft einsetzt...

Ich fürchte, dass dieses Thema den in der Anglerschaft bekannten Verlauf nimmt. Es interessiert sich keiner von den anderen Anglern für euer Anliegen. Ist bei Verboten und neuen NSG's immer dasselbe. Aber wenn dann das NSG vor die eigene Tür kommt, dann wird gejammert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> @ Mod´s : Ist es möglich dieses Thema zu duplizieren und auch unter "Meerforellen- und Bellyboat" einzustellen ?
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen das sich da doch ein Haufen Leute herumtreibt der in "Plz 1" nicht zu lesen scheint.


Ja, mach ich..


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich..



:m Danke !


----------



## marioschreiber (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !*

Test : Unterschriftenliste


----------

